# Leaning Column Amplifier



## MOOK (Sep 9, 2009)

In AISC Seismic Design Manual,

I noticed that in Column design, they always multiply the Buckling Coeff Kx with the Leaning Column Amplifier (page 2-22 for example).

Does anybody know how to determine Pleaning and Pstability? Do we have to use this amplifier?? I have never seen this amplifier in any other references.

Thanks


----------



## wmmw (Sep 9, 2009)

MOOK said:


> In AISC Seismic Design Manual, I noticed that in Column design, they always multiply the Buckling Coeff Kx with the Leaning Column Amplifier (page 2-22 for example).
> 
> Does anybody know how to determine Pleaning and Pstability? Do we have to use this amplifier?? I have never seen this amplifier in any other references.
> 
> Thanks



Mook,

Pstability is the total tributary area of the two moment frames (2*25ft/2*(30ft*3+30ft/2)) = 2625 ft2

Pleaning is the total floor area (120ft*75ft = 9000 ft2) - Pstability (2625 ft2) = 6375 ft2

please refer to the flolr plan page 2-25 to help you understand the above calcs.

Hope that helps


----------



## MOOK (Sep 10, 2009)

wmmw said:


> Mook,
> Pstability is the total tributary area of the two moment frames (2*25ft/2*(30ft*3+30ft/2)) = 2625 ft2
> 
> Pleaning is the total floor area (120ft*75ft = 9000 ft2) - Pstability (2625 ft2) = 6375 ft2
> ...


Thanks a lot wmmw for your help.


----------

